# What Nissan ZX is this from.



## jackal877 (Jan 26, 2016)

Have a fuel rail with injectors from a 90-94 Nissan ZX. I want to put it up on Ebay but cant since i am not sure what year and model of a Nissan it is for. Hope that someone on here will recognize it.



Denomination on the Rail is 3304U and 3301U on the second half. I realize that this could be just a production number. Note this is a Genuine Nissan Part and it states that it is "Made in Japan".


----------



## emir10 (Jan 29, 2016)

this might help ya out ... .https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVme1GOiHUs


----------

